# Can't open MS Outlook 2003



## ralfs_k (Dec 3, 2007)

I have on my office pc instaled MS Office 2003 basic on WinXP Pro SP2 and i can't open Outlook: *"Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook. Unable to open the Outlook window. The set of folders could not be opened. The server is not available. Contact your administrator if this condition persists."* So what seems to be the problem? cuz i am using admin acc and don't have any restrictions... other pc's nerby are working fine!


----------



## siddr20 (Nov 21, 2007)

Perhaps just re-install it 

You connected via exchange?


----------



## ralfs_k (Dec 3, 2007)

it' looks like something went wrong with that huge data file where emails are stored... as soon i deleted it everything started working... lost all old emails thou  oke no big deal 95% was spam anyway


----------

